# Noise in system when hooking up HD PVR



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am trying to hook up our HD PVR thats upstairs to my theater system downstairs. I have run my 30' Component cables down through the floor as well as a Coaxual cable with rca ends for the Digital (SPIDF) audio. When I hook up the coaxual cable to the HD PVR and the Onkyo I get a lovely ground loop sound. Is this because the two systems are on different phases on the power or is it caused by the cable TV connected to the PVR?
Wat should I do to fix this?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since you were able to run cables between them, drop some power as well and plug the upstairs gear in where the downstairs gear is.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Since you were able to run cables between them, drop some power as well and plug the upstairs gear in where the downstairs gear is. Regards, Wayne


Or http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=isolator&origkw=isolator&sr=1 :whistling::whistling:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you tried those? I’ve always wondered how well they worked.


P.S. Kudos for being able to actually find something on Radio Shack's site!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Have you tried those? I’ve always wondered how well they worked.
> 
> 
> P.S. Kudos for being able to actually find something on Radio Shack's site!
> ...


I didn't get mine online ... I went to the store and they had it in stock .. :yes::yes:

I had a hum when connecting my buttkicker amp ... I installed the isolator and ... good bye hum :clap:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

i learned awhile back. does the the plug on the system down stairs have three prong plug if so buy a adaptor to buy pass the ground prong you may have a ground lope. causing the problem.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

polaris rider said:


> i learned awhile back. does the the plug on the system down stairs have three prong plug if so buy a adaptor to buy pass the ground prong you may have a ground lope. causing the problem.


A cheater??? ... I read that is good as a temporary fix but is not recommended :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Have you tried those? I’ve always wondered how well they worked.


I suspect not too good, since the poster wants to pass Dolby Digital (SPIDF) audio through a coax....

brucek


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't know if the ground loop isolator would do the same on home as they do on car stereo:dontknow:, some of those units will cut the signal almost in half and the bass goes away like having a filter, on cars you have to go back to the amp and turn the gain up to get the same volume.

:dumbcrazy:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

brucek said:


> I suspect not too good, since the poster wants to pass Dolby Digital (SPIDF) audio through a coax....
> 
> brucek


I know its a bit unconventional but it works. I isolated the "hum" caused by a bad ground on the cable tv into the house. It now works great.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

salvasol is right about the isolator. The cable line is the biggest source of ground loop problems. If you put one of these on the cable line you'll probably solve the problem. You should never remove the ground pin or use a 3 to 2 pin adapter. Doing so can present a huge safety risk and is really only masking the problem.

Edit: Saw that you solved it after finishing my post...that'll teach me to read everything first.


----------

